

Idea Paint - streblo
http://www.ideapaint.com

======
10ren
Kinda makes me nervous: _Whoops. Sorry! I thought I was in my office..._.

If you redefine common things, your expectations diverge from the norm
eventually. This is a problem only in proportion to the consequences of error,
so it's one argument for strict standardization of safety measures.

------
mgenzel
Blackboard paint is cheaper. You can even mix it with other colors to make
non-black colors. See: [http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/how-to/how-to-make-
your-o...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/how-to/how-to-make-your-own-
chalkboard-paint-016134) [http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/la/another-color-
twist-on-ch...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/la/another-color-twist-on-
chalkboard-paint-088829)

------
chrisbennet
Someone on the Joel on Software discussion board noted that it would cost by
hundreds of dollars ($600?) to paint a single wall.

~~~
jsatok
I priced it out for a wall, and it's really expensive. For an 8ft x 18ft wall,
at $3.99/square foot, it would cost $574.56.

~~~
rickharrison
Have you ever priced out a white board to fit that space? An actual whiteboard
that size would be much pricier. This actually doesn't seem too unreasonable.

------
tl
Interesting, but the site doesn't handle tools like NoScript gracefully.

------
onreact-com
Good thing for kindergardens or elementary schools :-) Can't imagine it'll
spread elsewhere though. Looks too messy.

